
Apple Hammered with Class Action #5 for Slowing iPhone Battery Issue - IncRnd
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2017/12/apple-hammered-with-class-action-5-for-slowing-iphone-battery-issue.html
======
davidhakendel

      Defendant's unlawful failure to inform consumers that updating
      their iPhone 6, 6S, SE or 7 (the "Legacy Devices") to iOS 10.2.1
      (and/or later to iOS 11.2) would dramatically and artificially
      reduce the performance of the Legacy Devices.
    
      Apple also failed to inform consumers that phone performance
      would be restored – by as much as 70 percent – if affected
      individuals simply replaced the phone's lithium-ion battery.
      Replacing the battery at an Apple store costs less than $100.
      The cost of the new iPhone X is over $1,000.
    

I would think that for that kind of money there would be some disclosure.

